# Ran into her friends today



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you know my story, I have a WAW who is also a WW w/ OM.

I haven't been posting as much here the last couple days b/c I've actually been feeling a little better. Hope I didn't just jinx it! 

Well, today I was at the gym with a friend and in walked the two women who were two of her best friends before she "ran off" with her best friends husband. They hate my W.

I had not talked to these women (who I've been around for the last few years alot b/c of kids) since everything happened. They were all hugs and kisses telling me they love me and feel so sorry for me. That quickly turned into them talking smack about my stbxw. 

This really isn't my style. I still love her with all of my heart in spite of everything. And I'm just not a trash gossip kind of guy anyway. They kept saying the name of the OM and I hated it. I was having such a good day and them talking about everything kinda brought alot of it back. Not awful, just reminded me of the reality of my new life alone.

I have surrounded myself with people completely unrelated to the drama which has been good but this kind of chance encounter is bound to happen. 

Anyone have any advice on handling these public run in situations where you run into people that are closely tied?


----------



## andy32m (Jan 27, 2011)

3 months after my divoerce I ran into my ex-wife's best friend at the mall. Also, I have run into one of her co-workers several times. 

*No matter how those people feel about the divorce, or me or her, whatever you say will get back to your ex. *
Therefore, I always stay very neutral and just say I am doing well and hope that my ex is doing well also.

It is really hard because as much as I have tried to move on, running into people always sucks me back in a little.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My advice is to be polite and don't get swept into the convo. Say hello, be nice, and if they ask how you are tell then you are fine (high road). If someone talks smack about your ex you can just listen to them talk or you can tell them "I don't want to talk about X. So how have you been?" Keep it short and keep it moving.

I ran into some of my exH's friends this weekend and it was fine. He didn't bring him up and vice versa. One of them made the comment he never sees me anymore (out and about) and I said something like "Yeah, I am not really around much." I was all smiles (and looked good, lol), asked how he was & told him to say Hi to his wife for me and kept it moving. 

Perfect.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I always kind of suspected this with my wife but it makes sense now. I only saw one of my wife's friends while she was with me and all the others seemed to have dissapeared once her affair was known. It's like they want to talk to her but don't trust her not to steal their men now that she's known to cheat. Karma!


----------

